# Aus hda wird hde :-(



## pfiffikus (3. Januar 2005)

Zu Weihnachten habe ich mir 2 Festplatten gegönnt, mit denen ich meinen Linux-Server erweitern will. Dort läuft seit Monaten eine Installation SuSE Linux 9.0 und die soll auch weiterlaufen. 

An mehreren Stellen, zum Beispiel hier, wird empfohlen, "jeweils nur eine (E)IDE-Festplatte an einem (E)IDE Kontroller zu benutzen". 

Also habe ich mir heute eine "Silicon Image Sil0680 Ultra DMA 133 IDE RAID Controller" eingebaut in mein "MS-6390 (v1.X) Micro-ATX Mainboard" eingebaut. 

Damit begann die Kernel-Panic. Als Ursache stellte sich heraus, dass die Platte, die früher als hda das System beherbergte, wird nach der neuen PCI-Karte erkannt und heißt deshalb jetzt hde. 

Da im Linux zuhauf Pfadnamen die Festplattenbezeichnung hda eingetragen sind, ging der Start naturgemäß schief.

Ich möchte aber keine neue Installation durchführen, sondern meine Installation behalten. Gibt es die Möglichkeit, die Hardware in eine andere Reihenfolge zu bringen? 


Pfiffikus


----------



## server (3. Januar 2005)

Wieso steckst du nicht einfach mal die Platte mit Installation an die Raid Karte und die neue Platte an den IDE Anschluss und schaust, was passiert?


----------



## pfiffikus (3. Januar 2005)

server hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wieso steckst du nicht einfach mal die Platte mit Installation an die Raid Karte...


Das war meine erste spontane Reaktion, die ebenfalls in Kernel-Panic endete. Der bin ich allerdings nicht auf den Grund gegangen, denn ich mag meine vorhandene Linux-Installation noch nicht antasten.


----------



## Fabian H (3. Januar 2005)

> Da im Linux zuhauf Pfadnamen die Festplattenbezeichnung hda eingetragen sind, ging der Start naturgemäß schief.


Welche Dateien waeren das?
Mir wuerde spontan /etc/fstab und /etc/lilo.conf (bzw. eine andere, je nach Bootmanager) einfallen.
Such einfach mal via _grep "hda[[:space:]0-9]" /etc/_

Die oben genannen Dateien kannst du aendern, indem du von CD Bootest, in das Root Verzeichnis chroot'est und die Dateien aktualisierst + Bootmanager neu in den MBR schreibst.


----------



## pfiffikus (5. Januar 2005)

Danke, Fabian, 

Der Befehl 
server:/ #grep "hda[[:space:]0-9]" /etc/

brachte mir kein Ergebnis, weder eine Fehlermeldung, noch /etc/fstab und so. 

Wenn mir jemand bestätigen könnte, dass die Dateien /etc/fstab und /etc/grub.conf die einzigen wären, die Einfluss auf meine Hardwareänderung haben, würde ich es probieren. 

Es ist kein Problem, wenn der Server mal eine halbe Stunde nicht am Netz ist. Doch ich habe panische Angst, die Installation zu zerstören. 
Denn für eine komplette Neuinstallation und Einrichtung eines Systems ist das zu wenig Zeit. 

Deshalb war meine ursprüngliche Frage, ob man die Hardware überreden kann, die Controller in anderer Reihenfolge einzulesen. Offensichtlich geht das leider leider nicht :-(

Gibt es einen Linux-Befehl, eine SuSE-Installation von einer Platte (hda) auf eine andere (hde) zu übertragen?


----------



## server (5. Januar 2005)

Hi,

Ich weiss ja nicht genau, welche Version du von Suse benutzt, ich habe 9.0 laufen auf meinem Server und unter dem Punkt YaST - Hardware - Festplattencontroller habe ich etwas gefunden, das vielversprechend aussieht....Vielleicht geht es damit: (aus Linux kopiert

In diesem Modul werden die Festplatten-Controller konfiguriert, auf die von einem Kernel-Modul zugegriffen wird.
Die obige Tabelle enthält die zu konfigurierenden Controller. Falls mehr als ein Controller vorhanden ist, schalten Sie zwischen den Controllern um, indem Sie eine Zeile in der Tabelle anklicken.
Die Reihenfolge, in der Module geladen werden, können mit den Buttons auf der rechten Seite der Tabelle geändert werden.
Die nächste Zeile enthält den Namen des Kernel-Moduls für den selektierten Controller. Es gibt Controller, für die mehr als ein alternatives Kernel-Modul verwendet werden kann. Ist mehr als ein Modul vorhanden, können Sie zwischen den Modulen umschalten.
Die nächste Zeile zeigt an, ob das Modul derzeit geladen ist oder nicht.
Als nächstes gibt es eine Check Box, in der bestimmt wird, ob das Modul beim Systemstart (in initrd) geladen wird oder nicht.
Das Textbearbeitungsfeld kann Modulparameter enthalten, mit denen das Modul geladen wird. Diese Felder können für die meisten Module leer bleiben.
Zuletzt folgt ein Button, mit dem Sie versuchen können, das gewählte Modul mit den angegebenen Parametern zu laden. Dieser Versuch wird unbedingt empfohlen, wenn Sie Modulparameter verändert haben und Ihr Modul in initrd verwenden wollen.


----------



## Fabian H (5. Januar 2005)

> Der Befehl
> server:/ #grep "hda[[:space:]0-9]" /etc/
> 
> brachte mir kein Ergebnis, weder eine Fehlermeldung, noch /etc/fstab und so.


Hoppla, ein Stern zu wenig 

Der hier funktioniert:
_grep "hda[[:space:]0-9]" /etc/*_


----------



## Kleini (7. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Das Problemchen hatte ich auch mal. Bei mir war es so, dass der Mandrake 10.0 Standard-Kernel meine Platte als /dev/hde mountete und als ich einen neuen Kernel gebastelt hatte, die dann plötzlich /dev/hda war (keine Ahnung, wie das zusammenhing). Ich bin damals folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
In den Bootoptionen von grub den Befehl root=/dev/hde (in deinem Beispiel) eingeben
Damit sollte er nicht mehr mit Kernel panic abbrechen sondern dann am mounten der Platten scheitern (der Punkt, an dem er die /etc/fstab ausliest). Wenn das so ist, dann in der /etc/fstab hda auf hde ändern. 

MfG Kleini


----------

